# Benefits to Temporary Resident Visa



## PlayaPaula

Hi, I am doing some research and want to know
what you think the benefits to having a temporary 
resident visa are as opposed to just coming and going 
on a 6 month visitor visa. A few reasons on my list 
so far include: easier to do banking/build credit history
in Mexico, required to legally own and plate a car
in Mexico, can stay longer than 6 months without
having to leave and re-enter. Any other reasons/benefits 
you can think of?


----------



## AlanMexicali

PlayaPaula said:


> Hi, I am doing some research and want to know
> what you think the benefits to having a temporary
> resident visa are as opposed to just coming and going
> on a 6 month visitor visa. A few reasons on my list
> so far include: easier to do banking/build credit history
> in Mexico, required to legally own and plate a car
> in Mexico, can stay longer than 6 months without
> having to leave and re-enter. Any other reasons/benefits
> you can think of?


I did FMT~FMMs and when I timed it it was no problem to legally get 3 or 4 per year for 4 years. It depends~for this worked very well for me at the time.


----------



## Marishka

PlayaPaula said:


> Hi, I am doing some research and want to know
> what you think the benefits to having a temporary
> resident visa are as opposed to just coming and going
> on a 6 month visitor visa. A few reasons on my list
> so far include: easier to do banking/build credit history
> in Mexico, required to legally own and plate a car
> in Mexico, can stay longer than 6 months without
> having to leave and re-enter. Any other reasons/benefits
> you can think of?


You need a Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente visa in order to get IMSS or Seguro Popular medical insurance. 

Also, if you are 60 years old or older and have either of those residency visas, you can get an INAPAM card, which you can use to get various senior citizen discounts in Mexico.


----------



## eagles100

Also being Canadian, I know the economical benefits of living full-time in Mexico while holding a Visa there.
Canada and Mexico have treaties where as when you do not own property or have a business in Canada and live full-time in Mexico, you become a "non-resident" of Canada.
This allows you to only pay the federal income tax and no provincial income tax. That can be an immense savings depending on your income.
You obviously remain a Canadian citizen but you lose your Medicare and certain other services. You will still get your Canada Pension Plan payments. 

If you live in Mexico full-time, you only have 1 property to pay expenses on. 
For us, it's a no-brainer.

I have no idea if Americans get this reduction in income tax.


----------



## maesonna

PlayaPaula said:


> can stay longer than 6 months without
> having to leave and re-enter


This would be enough for me, I wouldn’t need any other reasons. It’s easy to think it won’t be a burden when you look forward to your 6-monthly visit to the home country, but what about when you fall ill just at the time you have to go. Or you have suffered an accident and have temporary or permanent limited mobility that makes travel a lot harder. Or it’s storm season and bad weather has closed airports and delayed flights, and your deadline is approaching. Or an ‘event’ or security scare has shut down air traffic and no one knows when your flights will be operating again.

Also, the ‘6 months’ is actually 180 days, which works out to approximately 5 months and 27 days, so it’s not something you can schedule for exactly every 6 months, at the same dates year after year.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


eagles100 said:



Also being Canadian, I know the economical benefits of living full-time in Mexico while holding a Visa there.
Canada and Mexico have treaties where as when you do not own property or have a business in Canada and live full-time in Mexico, you become a "non-resident" of Canada.
This allows you to only pay the federal income tax and no provincial income tax. That can be an immense savings depending on your income.
You obviously remain a Canadian citizen but you lose your Medicare and certain other services. You will still get your Canada Pension Plan payments. 

If you live in Mexico full-time, you only have 1 property to pay expenses on. 
For us, it's a no-brainer.

*I have no idea if Americans get this reduction in income tax*.

Click to expand...

_In the U.S., if you retire and no longer reside in the state where you sourced your income, you no longer are subject to state income taxes in that state whether you move to Mexico or one of the U.S. states that has no income taxes. For instance, you could move from California, where we earned our living over the years, to Florida which imposes no income taxes. Since California state income taxes can be pretty high, by leaving there you save quite a bit on money on annual income taxes although your federal income tax liability for continued U.S. earnings or IRA pre-tax drawdowns remains the same wherever you may live. 

The reason to move full-time and buy a home in Mexico rather than, say, Florida, is that your property taxes in Mexico will be miniscule and your property taxes in Florida will eat your shorts. We, for instance, pay the equivalent of about $50USD a year in property taxes on our home in Chiapas and would pay far more than that in property taxes in Florida or any othe U.S. state with local jurisdictions imposing property taxes.

If one lives in California and lives on IRA drawdowns or other taxable benefits including partially taxable social security benefits and, stays in California after retirement, one will be subject to both federal and heavy state income taxes on those drawdowns/benefits plus be subject to exhorbitant property taxes in California.

Bye-bye Golden State.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=maesonna;1264980]This would be enough for me, I wouldn’t need any other reasons. It’s easy to think it won’t be a burden when you look forward to your 6-monthly visit to the home country, but what about when you fall ill just at the time you have to go. Or you have suffered an accident and have temporary or permanent limited mobility that makes travel a lot harder. Or it’s storm season and bad weather has closed airports and delayed flights, and your deadline is approaching. Or an ‘event’ or security scare has shut down air traffic and no one knows when your flights will be operating again.

Also, the ‘6 months’ is actually 180 days, which works out to approximately 5 months and 27 days, so it’s not something you can schedule for exactly every 6 months, at the same dates year after year.[/QUOTE]_

Good points, maesonna. The uncertainties of life, especially as one gets older is precisely why I went for "Inmigrado" (Permanent Resident ) status as soon as I could under the old rulles, achieving that goal in November, 2010 which is the last time I have ever walked into an INM office or had to collect data for some INM funcrionary still trying to comprehend the new rules out of DF. Next comes citizenship through SRE before they arbitrarily change the rules again. People who come and go under tourist status and plan to continue to do so indefinitely or those are now trying to become temporary or permanent residents after the rules changed are still subject to the whims of the government and I thank God I don´t have to worry about that as I read about the nightmares some are going through with the new system. Because I intended to seek inmigrado status way back in the early 2000s, I sold that California plated car and purchased a Mexican plated car in Guadalajara back in 2004 so that foreign plated car would not be a factor in the future and in those days we drove through the heart of Mexico City often where we were sometimes harassed by thuggish DF cops as wel as other transit cops elsewehere in that California car. A side benefit of that Jalisco plated car is that, since we started driving it instead of the foreign pted vehicle, we have not once been harassed for a phoney citation by a cop seeking mordida. In tht California car we were chum to the sharks - especially transiting DF.


----------

